# Best way to repair Muck Boots ?



## DFM (Nov 28, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to a pair. I called Muck Boots. All boots have one year warranty. I took them back to where I bought them and got a new pair no questions asked.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Go get you a tube of GOOP from the hardware store and goop the hole up.

I have repaired mine that are 4 years old 15-20 times.....completely waterproof after goop. I have ALOT of mile on my mucks


----------



## TrophyGameTags (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine are two years old, and the soles are pulling away from the main boot. Looking for a repair tip on mine also. Thinking about using a silicone caulk.


----------



## arrowum (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup...... Goop is the best


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Ive used Goop on neoprene duck waders for years


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

Take an artificial plastic worm used for fishing and hold above the hole and hold a flame to it and let it drip on the hole. It will seal the hole and be totally waterproof.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

UV wader repair


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

send them back and get a new pair.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

im glad i found this, i have a brand new pair with a hole in them


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Must have problem with sole pulling off. Mine and my buddies are both. We both used goop. So far so good. With any glue the key is having adhesion. I sanded the area up good, then wiped clean with alcohol.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I did the same thing when mine were about a week old .I called muck the girl was as nice as could be and she told me to use Goop.I did and it's still working great that was about 4 years ago .I just bought another pair the bottom on my old pair was getting a little worn down .I wear them all the time one of the best boots I have ever owned.


----------



## Ashley Getz (Jan 21, 2021)

Wackem said:


> Take an artificial plastic worm used for fishing and hold above the hole and hold a flame to it and let it drip on the hole. It will seal the hole and be totally waterproof.


Did it work after u used the artificial plastic worm.


----------



## 8point166 (Oct 26, 2009)

Shoe Goo I have repaired everything from waders, wading shoes, reattached soles to shoes ect. and its works great and last years!


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

My mucks are 6 years old, I’ve got hundreds of miles on them. I’ve got the express cool snake boots. I punched a hole in them and I’ve also worn them down on the inside side of them. I’ve used wader patches previously. The last time I got a hole I used flex seal glue. I did 3 layers. So far so good, they lasted this season. I admit I should probably just buy new ones but I wanna see how long I can make them last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i would thing a heavy duty truck inner tube patch would work on the top area.....


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

my experience with Goop is to use the "Mariine" goop which is made for water proof / resistant repairs.
You can also check out Wader Repair" materials


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

Shoe Goop is not waterproof. If you submerge it or soak it heavily, then it’ll become whitish and start lifting.
Never used marine goop and may work. Other option is aquaseal FD, which is meant for waders.
Not sure why but muck boots seem to have a tendency to tear and puncture more than other rubber boots.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

less than a week old? Reach out out to Muck Customer Service...they should take care of it....





Contact Us | The Original Muck Boot Company™


Contact Us




www.muckbootcompany.com


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Great. Another ancient thread resurrected with some untimely advice. Hell, Muck isn’t even owned by the same people anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Look up a wader company high and dry waders, they have a marine sealant that is the best you will get! Made for them by 3m, they live in waders so know what is needed to repair them.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

12-Ringer said:


> less than a week old? Reach out out to Muck Customer Service...they should take care of it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they may be about 10 years old😂

It’s another old post that’s getting us!


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

Mr. Man said:


> Great. Another ancient thread resurrected with some untimely advice. Hell, Muck isn’t even owned by the same people anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damnit. I didn’t even notice. I’m gonna blame the whiskeys, i usually check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nightvision said:


> Looks like they may be about 10 years old😂
> 
> It’s another old post that’s getting us!


Got me....I have no idea why this crap continues to happen with the new set-up...more useless 10-15 year old threads woken up in the last 3 months than the last three years....at least wake up a good one like an Ohiobooners saga or something.....


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

Glad 'aquaseal" was mentioned. I couldn't think of the name when I typed "wader repair" producs above. Great stuff


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

seriously?


----------



## Skindawg (Sep 4, 2011)

I've used everything from Goop to shoe goo,,,,,, BUT nothing works like "Fuse IT" by Liquid Nail, it must be clean tho. It will repair the holes and reattach the soles. I used acetone for the cleaner. A whole tube is $7.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I did some repairs this year and used black 5200. Still going strong


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. Man said:


> Great. Another ancient thread resurrected with some untimely advice. Hell, Muck isn’t even owned by the same people anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, in this case, I wish I had seen this thread a couple of weeks ago. lol My sole peeled off after 15 years of service. I was thinking about repairing but decided to just buy another pair and threw the old ones away.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Had a slice in my Lacrosse boots this year about 2.5 inches long.sprayed flex seal on it good as new!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rigginuts said:


> Any suggestions? I got a pair less than 1 week old and somehow I managed to punch a hole in them about the size of quarter. It's on the top so that should make it a little easier.
> 
> Thanks,


Aquaseal will be your best product for what you need


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aquaseal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

